# DirecTV Connected Camping/Pandora



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Okay, so with Memorial Day Weekend coming up, I have a question.

I have two HR24's + AM21's at our camping land, with a standard Netgear 4-port switch to get WHDVR for both DVR's on all the TV's inside and outside of the camper (I know, TV's and camping....long story).

My neighbor has Wi-Fi without security for our internet access, and we use a Netgear Extender half-way between the properties to make it work. I have an Insiginia-wireless connected TV w/Pandora outside on the deck and it works great off his wi-fi via the extender. I have exterior speakers mounted outside under our 40' travel trailer, one on each end, hooked up via the camper supplied tuner to both DVR's. We like music and programs in stereo while sitting/working/playing outside.

Since my wife loves Pandora, she would like them played on the exterior speakers connected indirectly to the Sat. IRD's.

If I get a DirecTV wireless CCK, will it talk to the Netgear Extender and link it to the neighbor's Linksys wireless router to play Pandora or will there be handshake issues with all the transactions? Any experience on this would be great before I make the purchase on the wireless CCK.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The wireless CCK should see the Netgear extender just fine.

- Merg


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Great...thanks.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

So with my two stacked 24's in the camper, I have a Netgear 4 port switch burning up both ethernet ports to make MRV work. Plus with SlimLine-5, I use both SAT inputs w/BBC's (not a SWiM setup).

Looks like hooking the WCCK up I have to use an ethernet cable and one SAT1 input on one of the 24's.

Will Pandora work on both receivers?
Will MRV work removing the 4-port switch?

Thanks.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

codespy said:


> So with my two stacked 24's in the camper, I have a Netgear 4 port switch burning up both ethernet ports to make MRV work. Plus with SlimLine-5, I use both SAT inputs w/BBC's (not a SWiM setup).
> 
> Looks like hooking the WCCK up I have to use an ethernet cable and one SAT1 input on one of the 24's.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I thought that you had a SWM setup from the beginning. If you are using a regular legacy setup (2 cables per DVR, BBC's), then you just need a wireless extender to connect back to your neighbor's extender.

If you can switch to a SWM setup for your camper, you can then remove one coax from each DVR. Plus, you won't need to have any Ethernet cables going to the DVR's as well since the network traffic will be over the coax cable. You would then have an ethernet cable going from the switch to the wireless CCK and a coax going from the wireless CCK to a splitter on the coax setup. The wireless CCK would then be set up to connect back to your neighbor's wireless extender.

Does that all make sense to you?

- Merg


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

It does make sense, but in addition to the 4port switch strictly used to make MRV work between both 24's, I have a Netgear wireless extender outside to pick up the neighbor's unsecured Linksys.

I cannot go to a SWiM because some family members who also come to camp set up their DirecTV IRD's on the same system at different points on the property, and they have legacy equipment. Using Zinwell 6 X 8 to distribute feeds, and do not want to go through the trouble of a SWiM-16.

Disconnecting the 4port for MRV and plugging in the WCCK to one DVR, will the MRV work or I do I have to manually set the IP's, etc.?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

codespy said:


> Disconnecting the 4port for MRV and plugging in the WCCK to one DVR, will the MRV work or I do I have to manually set the IP's, etc.?


In order to use the CCK, you have to be using ethernet over the coax, which requires a SWM setup. Without SWM, you will not be able to use the CCK. And for all purposes, the CCK is not actually attached to the DVR. In the case of the wireless CCK, it is just placed in-line on the same coax that one of your DVRs are on, but it is not connected to the DVR at all. It could actually be off on its own coax if you really wanted it to be.

- Merg


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for your help. I was afraid you were going to say that.


----------

